# Cent messages, ça s'arrose.



## Lamar (20 Mars 2005)

Salut à tous,

je paie mon coup à tous ceux qui ont lu mon centième message.
Commandez je vous apporte ça.


Nicolas


----------



## poildep (20 Mars 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> je paie mon coup à tous ceux qui ont lu mon centième message.


Voici donc le centième message en question.


----------



## Foguenne (20 Mars 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous,
> 
> je paie mon coup à tous ceux qui ont lu mon centième message.
> Commandez je vous apporte ça.
> ...



Ca mérite bien un coup de boule ! 

Rouge ou vert, j'hésite encore.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2005)

À la couleur du bon modo que tu es


----------



## poildep (20 Mars 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ca mérite bien un coup de boule !
> 
> Rouge ou vert, j'hésite encore.


 vert, ça risque de l'inciter à flooder.


----------



## Foguenne (20 Mars 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> vert, ça risque de l'inciter à flooder.



Je suis dans un bon jour, c'est donc vert. 

Mais ça ne durera pas.


----------



## Lamar (21 Mars 2005)

Salut à tous,


merci pour vos messages !
Question de nioubie, flooder ça veut dire quoi précisément ?


Merci


Nicolas


----------



## poildep (21 Mars 2005)

en gros : inonder les forums de posts inutiles.


----------



## steinway (21 Mars 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous,
> 
> je paie mon coup à tous ceux qui ont lu mon centième message.
> Commandez je vous apporte ça.
> ...



ok une Leffe brune pour moi


----------



## Amok (21 Mars 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ca mérite bien un coup de boule ! Rouge ou vert, j'hésite encore.



Tu vieillis, Paul ! 



			
				cmove a dit:
			
		

> À la couleur du bon modo que tu es



Le prochain qui essaie de faire du lèche-bottes avec des arguments aussi pitoyables va tater de ma baguette de ban...


----------



## supermoquette (21 Mars 2005)

on dit pas plutôt braguette ?


----------



## Amok (21 Mars 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Question de nioubie, flooder ça veut dire quoi précisément ?



[ Je me modère, je vous dis pas.... C'est quasi inhumain... ]


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> on dit pas plutôt braguette ?



Toujours sur la brèche !  Il m'épate, il m'épate, il m'épate... :love:


----------



## Amok (21 Mars 2005)

Lorsque l'Amok parle de braguette, c'est de la sienne. Et lorsque l'on parle de la braguette de l'Amok en connaissance de cause, on dit "braguette magique", comme dans les contes. Deux ou trois mouvements aériens et la princesse dort jusqu'au prochain baiser !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Deux ou trois mouvements aériens



Bah dis donc, si c'est que ça... Pas de quoi fouetter un loup.


----------



## Amok (21 Mars 2005)

Ou alors c'est moi qui dort... Je ne sais plus !


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Mars 2005)

Ne pas confondre loup et escargot, les yeux n'ont pas la même flexibilité.


----------



## Amok (21 Mars 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Bah dis donc, si c'est que ça... Pas de quoi fouetter un loup.



Oui, mais répétés illassablement : 3 longs, 3 courts, 3 longs, 3 courts ...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais répétés illassablement : 3 longs, 3 courts, 3 longs, 3 courts ...



Ça veut dire S.O.S. en morse ça, non ?  :love:


----------



## Amok (21 Mars 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ça veut dire S.O.S. en morse ça, non ?  :love:



Il parait que vu l'effet que ca produit sur le recepteur du message, cet appel à l'aide se dit de la même façon en phoque !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> cet appel à l'aide se dit de la même façon en phoque !



Je confirme !  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Deux ou trois mouvements aériens.....




voila , on a trouvé comment atteindre  le 7eme ciel


----------



## supermoquette (21 Mars 2005)

zavez vu la classe ?b un seul post et paf débat recentré ! 


webo m'a tout expoliqué dans sa golf


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voila , on a trouvé comment atteindre  le 7eme ciel



sans passer par le trou de la couche d'ozone ??


----------



## Amok (21 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voila , on a trouvé comment atteindre  le 7eme ciel




Tu n'es pas très charitable Roberta. Pense à tous ceux ici qui atteignent déjà péniblement le dernier étage de leur immeuble, imaginant sur le palier qu'il sont arrivés en orbite géostationnaire....


----------



## supermoquette (21 Mars 2005)

je vois que les ragots de la SAES ont déjà filtrés


----------



## Amok (21 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je vois que les ragots de la SAES ont déjà filtrés



Je vois que tu as rencontré celui qui continue à penser que "le meilleur moment, c'est dans l'escalier" !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pense à tous ceux ici qui atteignent déjà péniblement le dernier étage de leur immeuble



la question est t'il : avec ou sans ascenseur ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la question est t'il : avec ou sans ascenseur ?



Sans ascenseur, suivant ta condition physique, il faut faire une pause à chaque étage...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Mars 2005)

non, le meilleur moment, c'est bien dans l'escalier... en descendant pour rentrer chez soi...    :rateau:


----------



## Bilbo (21 Mars 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> en gros : inonder les forums de posts inutiles.


Il a osé.  Plus de quatre mille messages en même pas sept mois et il poste ça. :love:

À+


----------



## supermoquette (21 Mars 2005)

marrant ça, quand c'est pas drôle même en éditant c'est toujours pas drôle.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> marrant ça, quand c'est pas drôle même en éditant c'est toujours pas drôle.



c'est parceque t'aimes pas les petits pois...  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Sans ascenseur, suivant ta condition physique,...




avec l'age on exige certaines comodités , donc.......ascenseur


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Mars 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> c'est parceque t'aimes pas les petits pois...  :rateau:



C'est surtout parce qu'il y a négligence au niveau de certaines fonctionnalités... du petit pois


----------



## supermoquette (21 Mars 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> c'est parceque t'aimes pas les petits pois...  :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> avec l'age on exige certaines comodités , donc.......ascenseur



Alors on t'apprendra l'art de jouer du petit pois


----------



## rezba (21 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> zavez vu la classe ?b un seul post et paf débat recentré !



Tu vois que tu n'as pas perdu la main...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Mars 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est surtout parce qu'il y a négligence au niveau de certaines fonctionnalités... du petit pois



c'est sûr.. personnellement j'en connait un rayon en légumes...

PS : on peut pas en vouloir à SM : ça se fume pas les ptits pois... 
 :rateau:    :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Mars 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> c'est sûr.. personnellement j'en connait un rayon en légumes...



Je n'en doute pas un instant


----------



## Balooners (21 Mars 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais répétés illassablement : 3 longs, 3 courts, 3 longs, 3 courts ...


 .--- .----. .- .. /  ...- .-. .- .. -- . -. - /  .-.. .----. .. -- .--. .-. . ... ... .. --- -. /  --.- ..- . /  -.-. .----. . ... - /  ..- -. /  - .... .-. . .- -.. /  ..-. .-.. --- --- -..


----------



## supermoquette (21 Mars 2005)

t'as de la chance que finnn se soit torché avec la charte


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> marrant ça, quand c'est pas drôle même en éditant c'est toujours pas drôle.



J'te comprends pas... À quel moment t'as décroché ?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (21 Mars 2005)

ouahou! bravo pour ces 100 messages


----------



## rezba (21 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> t'as de la chance que finnn se soit torché avec la charte



Je ne crois pas que ce soit exactement la signification de son assertion présente .


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Mars 2005)

Rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je ne crois pas que ce soit exactement la signification de son assertion présente .



Toi aussi tu es un génie de la mécanique des fluides ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je ne crois pas que ce soit exactement la signification de son assertion présente .



C'était quoi alors ?


----------



## supermoquette (21 Mars 2005)

un admin supermodo ou qql un qui me fascine a dit:
			
		

> qu'importe de toute facon ca veut rien dire




de nouveau n'importe quoi de toute maniere c'est pas drole et je vais éditer 34 fois :mouais:


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> de nouveau n'importe quoi de toute maniere c'est pas drole et je vais éditer 34 fois :mouais:


 sans dec


----------



## Bilbo (21 Mars 2005)

Il paraît que les fils à flood ...


----------



## Bilbo (21 Mars 2005)

sont fermé de manière systématique ...


----------



## Bilbo (21 Mars 2005)

par les modos


----------



## Bilbo (21 Mars 2005)

moi j'ai jamais floodé jusqu'alors


----------



## Bilbo (21 Mars 2005)

mais il paraît que ça fait partie de la culture du Bar.


----------



## Bilbo (21 Mars 2005)

alors, je teste


----------



## poildep (21 Mars 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> mais il paraît que ça fait partie de la culture du Bar.


 bienvenue, salopard ! :love:


----------



## Bilbo (21 Mars 2005)

ben je peux vous dire que les floodeurs ont du mérite


----------



## lumai (21 Mars 2005)

t'es en train d'essayer de vérifier ?


----------



## Bilbo (21 Mars 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> bienvenue, salopard ! :love:


Attends, j'ai pas fini ma phrase 

parce qu'avec le délai ...


----------



## poildep (21 Mars 2005)

je n'aurais jamais osé te traiter de salopard quand tu étais modo.


----------



## Bilbo (21 Mars 2005)

C'est vraiment pas simple.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2005)

chin chin bilbo !!!!!!!    :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Bilbo (21 Mars 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> je n'aurais jamais osé te traiter de salopard quand tu étais modo.


Tu aurais moins de messages au compteur.

Salut, global.  Tu fais des formations ? Ça m'intéresse.  Depuis très peu, mais ça m'intéresse. 

À+


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Mars 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> alors, je teste


 hep :love:


----------



## poildep (21 Mars 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> ben je peux vous dire que les floodeurs ont du mérite


 oui, oui, tu m'as fait part d'une certaine fascination pour Global.


----------



## Bilbo (21 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> t'es en train d'essayer de vérifier ?


Yep. P'tain c'est un art. :love:


----------



## poildep (21 Mars 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Yep. P'tain c'est un art. :love:


 un sacerdoce !


----------



## lumai (21 Mars 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Yep. P'tain c'est un art. :love:


 oui, hein ?


----------



## Bilbo (21 Mars 2005)

pas facile de s'intégrer. :rose: On m'a fermé un fil où je commençais à m'amuser. 

Mais j'apprends vite. :love: Le flood.  Global, c'est quand tu veux la formation. 

À+


----------



## mado (21 Mars 2005)

J'hallucine !!


----------



## poildep (21 Mars 2005)

tu te débrouilles pas mal, pour un nioube.


----------



## lumai (21 Mars 2005)

C'est le vert qui t'inhibait Bilbo ?


----------



## Bilbo (21 Mars 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> un sacerdoce !


  

Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 30 secondes.

vBulletin fait ça même quand on ne floode pas ?  'tain.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (21 Mars 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> C'est vraiment pas simple.


Très bien ton site, surtout pour un neuneu en informatique comme moi


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2005)

l'art du flodage, voila , je pourrais en faire mon nouveau metier   

est que c'est bien payé ??


----------



## lumai (21 Mars 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 30 secondes.
> 
> vBulletin fait ça même quand on ne floode pas ?  'tain.


 Il est des nôôOOOôôtreuuu.
C'est fait bloquer par vBull commeuu les aUuutreuuu


----------



## poildep (21 Mars 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Très bien ton site, surtout pour un neuneu en informatique comme moi


 alors toi, tu floodes.


----------



## Bilbo (21 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> l'art du flodage, voila , je pourrais en faire mon nouveau metier
> 
> est que c'est bien payé ??


Comme tout art, ça ne prend de la valeur que quand tu meurs.  Je préfère rester pauvre. 

À+


----------



## poildep (21 Mars 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> vBulletin fait ça même quand on ne floode pas ?  'tain.


tu as des tas de choses à découvrir. Si tu y travailles bien, tu peux même être banni, maintenant.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Comme tout art, ça ne prend de la valeur que quand tu meurs.  Je préfère rester pauvre.
> 
> À+




t'as raison, faut pas laisser nos enfants demunis


----------



## Bilbo (21 Mars 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> tu as des tas de choses à découvrir. Si tu y travailles bien, tu peux même être banni, maintenant.


Ah ça, je sais que c'est ou très facile ou très dificile.  Ça dépend si tu veux faire l'unanimité contre toi ou juste un peu de provoc. On peut aussi être artiste dans le second.  SM me semble être un formateur convenable. Finn aussi mais il compte pas ; il serait juge et partie. 

À+


----------



## lumai (21 Mars 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> On m'a fermé un fil où je commençais à m'amuser.



Halalaaa ! Ces modos !!! 
Aucun coeur !


----------



## mado (21 Mars 2005)

Bilbo ? Tu peux remplacer A+, par _à tout de suite_ maintenant !


----------



## Bilbo (21 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Halalaaa ! Ces modos !!!
> Aucun coeur !


Ah non hein. Je les connais. Ils avaient certainement de bonnes raisons.  Moi je venais rarement au Bar alors faut que j'avise.


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Mars 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Mais j'apprends vite. :love: Le flood.  Global, c'est quand tu veux la formation.
> 
> À+



Les remerciements se font en Guinness bien fraîche


----------



## mado (21 Mars 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Ah non hein. Je les connais. Ils avaient certainement de bonnes raisons.  Moi je venais rarement au Bar alors faut que j'avise.



Tiens d'ailleurs tu l'as oublié..


----------



## Bilbo (21 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Bilbo ? Tu peux remplacer A+, par _à tout de suite_ maintenant !


   MDR   

Si on continue comme ça, j'aurais bienôt 100 posts dans le Bar. :love: Qui a dit que j'étais hors sujet ? 

À ... heuu ... j'vais réfléchir.


----------



## Bilbo (21 Mars 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Les remerciements se font en Guinness bien fraîche


Ça c'est pas un problème. Naas est un copain. Je suis sûr qu'il sera motivé pour m'offrir ma formation. :love:

À+


----------



## poildep (21 Mars 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> À ... heuu ... j'vais réfléchir.


À la tienne ! :love:


----------



## lumai (21 Mars 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Si on continue comme ça, j'aurais bienôt 100 posts dans le Bar. :love:



Tu veux dire que tu as fait plus de 5 000 posts en dehors du bar ??? 

Chapeau bas alors !


----------



## Bilbo (21 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire que tu as fait plus de 5 000 posts en dehors du bar ???
> 
> Chapeau bas alors !


Ah, il y a la cave dans le lot. Des torrents de posts dans la cave. L'ambiance y est plus rive droite qu'ici.   

À+


----------



## mado (21 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire que tu as fait plus de 5 000 posts en dehors du bar ???
> 
> Chapeau bas alors !


----------



## Bilbo (21 Mars 2005)

Allez un p'tit effort.


----------



## Bilbo (21 Mars 2005)

Faut que j'arrive à cent posts.


----------



## Bilbo (21 Mars 2005)

dans ce tradada


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2005)

s'il y a inondation il faudra penser a sortir les peniches


----------



## Bilbo (21 Mars 2005)

Cinq (3+2)


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Mars 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> dans ce tradada



On dit : tra


----------



## Bilbo (21 Mars 2005)

Ah merde plus que trois.


----------



## mado (21 Mars 2005)

L'élève va dépasser le(s) maître(s) rapidement je sens


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Mars 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> On dit : tra



da...


----------



## Bilbo (21 Mars 2005)

Et hop 100 ! Ding ! Paraît que ça se fête.


----------



## poildep (21 Mars 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Faut que j'arrive à cent posts.


 allez, il ne t'en manque que 75


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Faut que j'arrive à cent posts.



une courte échelle Bilbo peut-être ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Mars 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> da...



da...


----------



## Bilbo (21 Mars 2005)

J'ai été grillé. :sick:

À+


----------



## poildep (21 Mars 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> J'ai été grillé. :sick:
> 
> À+


 bon, on remet ça pour les 200.


----------



## supermoquette (21 Mars 2005)

te tcheu on s'amuse sans moi ?

attention sm a le fouet :love:


----------



## Bilbo (21 Mars 2005)

C'est madonna qui a eu le 100e. Tout pour les stars. Y en a marre. 

À


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Mars 2005)

L'objectif de ce thread est tatin.


----------



## WebOliver (21 Mars 2005)

Voilà une sage décision sur laquelle je me penchais également.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Mars 2005)

Ouais bah preums quand meme


----------

